# James "Tiny" Vest



## Anabolik2k (Nov 24, 2016)

With all the douche bags all over YouTube, James is a breath of fresh air. (If you want real info, and not watching retards).
He's not very exciting, but he's real, and he's my speed. Older guy, no bullshit, huge bastard, etc...

Google him for his YouTube channel. Most people today say he's "Boring"... Well, thats just my speed...


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9oRZkmhMI9Hr6i3Y2yGG_Q


----------

